# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ti erdhe!...

## Dreri

*         *         *
Nuk e njoha buzqeshjen tende
As veten se njoha ne ate pritje
Kishte kohe qe thurja brenda vetes
...nje vele te kryqezuar fjalesh
Ti erdhe
Me gjete aty ku me kishe harruar
Une nuk isha buzkuqi jot i lene per ngut
ne stacionin ku kryqezohen ererat e ikjes
Vela e fjaleve te mia
ka rene tashme prej direkut
Ti erdhe
une nuk e njoha buzeqeshjen tende
As pershendetjen , as fjalet
Ti paske ardhe dje.
keshtu me duket
Sa shpejt harrova qe erdhe
Edhe pse  ka kohe qe nuk haroj te pres
Nuk te paskam pritur keshtu.
...
Neser eshte e diele

            *         *         *
Si mundesh te mos me duash ?
Kur  une te dua
Si mundem une te te dua ??
Luajme kukafshehti
Skemi moshe per loje
Dy fjale te borxhit
merri
Ja edhe nje telefonate qe e paskam harruar.
Me ka humbur medalioni qe me dhurove dikur.
30 gram 14 karat
Ta kam fale  te gjithe kohen qe me rrembeve
Kujtoju mos harrojme gje ne kete inventar
Perqafime mos kerko. 
Puthjet ska
po nahemi e dashur 
Me fal qe po te quaj ashtu
se nuk je
Tani....
pa fjale 
pa premtime 
pa borxhe 
pa vaj
.........bye bye.


           *        *         *
E Shtune
Maj
Viti me shume zero
Une 
Deti me gjithe shiun e djeshem
Mali me boren e vjetshme
Pranvera ska pune ketu
Jam i rende
Prej frikes se eres
Kam humbur medalionet
Me bezdisnin neper gishta,
gjithe numrat e telefonave
Adresat
Poezite i dogja  dje
U ngroha pak ne flaken  e tyre
(me kthyen dicka nga te ngrohtit qe dikur me kishin marre)
Nuk flas me me vete ( as me ty)
Neper stacione pritjesh nuk gjindem me
Ska iniciale
Surpriza
Ska me dite me diell ...me shi
Ska me nete  romantike ..
Jo qiell i kuq , jo det, jo mal i blerte
Me ne fund jam i qete
Se vras menjen
Ajo u vet vra
Qetesia  pak nga pak vjen
Jam i qete pra..
i lire 
Sa mire.

----------


## Mona

Shume e bukur.

----------


## Liridona

O Dre!
Me kenaqe dhe me vrave!

----------


## Liridona

"Me gjete aty ku me kishe harruar,
.................
ne stacionin ku kryqezohen ererat e ikjes"

...thua  isha une...thua vertete?

----------


## Dreri

Po..
Ti ishe
Aty , ku mendimet e mia fishkelloheshin nga era
Te bindurat e mia  te cmendura
Ne zikzake ikjesh,
fshiheshin shkeljeve
Sikur ishin lindur per ti shkelur ti
Nje njolle gri
Shpendi te vrare, ose rrezuar
Mbi kalldremint e lemuet
Ikja eshte e lashte sa guri
Pritja  ..e reja dhe e vjetra
Kane  te perbashket
Ripetypjen e casteve
Duke qare mbi njollen gri te rrezimit
Myshqet  pikojne 
 klorofilin e jarget.
Mbi muret e vjetra te takimit.
.......................................... 
 Da da da moj Dadushe

----------


## Liridona

...e vjeter sa guri ikja,
e bija e ardhjes vec eshte.
ehuu,pa ikje,a ka pritje
e pa pritje, ikjeardhje a do te kete?

----------


## Liridona

Mbi uren e pritjeve
kujtove se me pe,
gabuar je;
lazdruar* me ty hija ime eshte.
Gjate luajta
Gura-cok** me pritjen
derisa ardhje ikjet e tua
erikje me ben.
Stuhit
vetem imazhin tim mund sjellin
mos u mashtro
une kam mbetur atje
mbi uren e pritjes, 
gurezuar jam.

*lazdruar-ketu,ka bere shaka eshte tallur.
**Guara-coke-nje lloj loje qe luhet me pese ose tre gur te vegjel te rrumbullakosur.

Dadushi

----------


## Dreri

*      *      *
Gura_coke luaj mbi uren e gurit
Murosur ne qofsh
Gjumit ninulle
Lumi i diteve qe ikin 
 mbi harkun e djep_ures
Dora ime perkund ardhjen
Ne breg......
nje varke qe shoh ne enderr
Me jep nje hap
me duhet edhe nje dore
Ti duart e zena
Luan "gura_coke me pritjen
Kur te vij une
Guret e lojes
mbi duar te shkrihen.
       Da da da dadushe

----------


## Liridona

Ti kurre s`e dite 
cka eshte e njementa.
Ikjet vocrrake
ti hengren stinet e pritjes
e te tera ditet.
E lind-ur-dhimbjesh
sa here hamendesh per te nesermen;
Ura,
ura  t`pa brigje
qe pritjen e ardhjen kurre s`ti bashkojne.
.......
Pritja e humbi udhen
qysh se syt ja vodhen
edhe ata te falur.

----------


## Dreri

Ti erdhe
Si heren e fundit 
 te prita i qeshur
Me preke  me doren e fjales
diku ku fjala le gishtat pa thonj
Petlat e lules i mori era
Duke pyetur mua
vjen ..s'vjen ..vjen s'vjen??
Te kam perqafur me krahet e gjate
Te zgjatur nga malli
Dhe prane teje jam kthyer ne  tatuazh
Ngjitur mbi krahun tend
Sa here me dore mundohesh ta fshish
si padashje me perkedhel
Une tatuazhi ngjitur me ty
Dirigjoj endrrat  tua naten
te pergjoj kur qesh
symbyllurazi 
Me ngop frymarrja jote e lire
Dhe kthehem ne tatuazh perseri ne mengjes
Ne krahun tend
Nen syte e tu.

----------


## YllBote

Ne momentet me te deshperuara te miat
Ne ato caste kur mendoja se asnjeri s'ishte me ne zemren time
Ne ate kohe ti erdhe...
Dhurata me e bukur nga perendia
Me ne fund , dashuria e jetes sime me erdhi..
me ne fund erdhe ti....
Sa here mendoj ndjenjat qe ndenja perpara se te takoja
Ndihem e vetme, e merzitur...
por s'eshte nevoja me te mendoj...
se me ne fund ti erdhe....

----------


## Dreri

Po erdhi..!
Ylli i botes time
i botes  qe marramendesh
sillet..........
Neper stinet e qiellta
Ka kohe qe  qetesoj liqenjt
te endrres sime plake
Ka kohe qe bie shi  yjesh
Bota mbushet  gjer ne fyt me yje
Une te kerkoj ty
gjithnje midis tyre

----------


## kulla

ju vini...
nje dre e gjysem
e nje e gjysem drenusha.
vini arome lulebore 
qe rritet ne mal,
karshi shkembit
nen kurore yjesh,
mbreteri pa saraje.
ju vini e uleni 
kembe-kryq-zbathur,
po s'iu rrihet:
ne shkemb
iu hahen kembet.
ju ikni...
koke-shkrete!
me shkembin kryqezohet kurora,
a kuroren e shkembit
ne timen e tjerr
kur vij dhe une
era lulebore,
lulekuqe, opium,
a helm drenushash.
ikni te thyeni 
kurorat ne shkemb,
notoni nen yje njemenderisht
dhe embel me perkundni
shkembin qe mbaj 
ne kthetra...
nje dre e gjysem
e nje e gjysem drenusha.

----------


## Shpirti_blu

Nuk qeme dhe aq larg;
kenget
a s`i  kendonim se bashku?
Po dhe aq afer,jo,
sa ti iknim njeri-tjetrit kaq larg...
.......
Por, ti
perdite e me shpesh 
po i bie nga pazari,
pyete te lutem dashamirin,
po e pe aty pari:
-Qiellin e shet?
Mos pyet per cmimin,
une paguaj
se rralle kam ble
e paguar kam shtrenjte...
Pra mos harro
qiellin e dua
rruge per zemren 
e strehe per shpirtin.
.............
Se Zana ime me pret
e nje dite,
ajo me ka thene:
-Ka dicka
qe me largesi nuk matet!
.......
Mos u lodh 
te gjesh emra binjake,
s`jam yll.
Vec nje meteor jam
qe po digjet e djeg.

----------


## Dreri

*    *     *
Fjalamane kjo ere
Qe ne vesh 
...me thote 
Beso ne braktisje
Une percjell re..
dhe sjell shi.
Ne fund  mbetem  e thate
Si ti dhe ajo  , pa ty
......
Re te bardha 
si tufe pellumbash
Humben  rrezes se syve
tej ku digjet dielli per vete.
Puthja jone
.....kur ike ti
me humbi diku mes gishtathyeres
dore, 
e fjales qe jepet me dore
Une verbohem 
 drite-hijet e peisazhit mbetur pa ty
kthehen ne negativ te  palexueshem
Oret e takimeve tona
kane kurdisur kete ere fjalamane
qe me thote ne vesh
"beso ne braktisje"
Me duhet te bind veten
Se........
reja qe shtegtoi
stines se shirave
Nuk ishte asgje tjeter
vecse nje "dallendyshe e madhe"

                   *        *          *


.................

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Dreri_ 
> **    *     *
> Fjalamane kjo ere
> Qe ne vesh 
> ...me thote 
> Beso ne braktisje
> Une percjell re..
> dhe sjell shi.
> Ne fund  mbetem  e thate
> ...



Shume e bukur , DRE.
Kane thene te vjetrit kohe me pare...ky djale do te behet poet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dreri

*     *     *
Te percjell si sonte.
Ku mbremja ka kaluar kufinjt e nates
Tek ty....
ne dhimbjen e forte  te kokes
tendos kokeforcine time
Ti iken  perbri henes se verdhe
Nje hije dore keput agulicet gri
zbras xhepat e fundit te fjaleve
Guacka  me fton te futem
ne qoshen e jarguar bute
me lajkat e luleve te rrema
larg drites se verdhe
qe paralajmeron 
aksidentin tim
me endrra
Te krisura
te shtypura
te ikura
te tretura
te mbytura
te lodhura
te thyera
te rrezuara 
te terbuara
Po per ku dreqin  shkojne 
keta  shtatqind dreqen sonte??

----------


## Dreri

*      *      *
Kur vije ti
nje e qeshur shkrihej
relievit te fytyres sime
zbriste nje flake
prej qiellit te syve
si metore
ndjellur prej buzes
ne buzen tende
Kam mall..
per njomzen e celur
ne maje rrezesh
qe zbrisnin pingul
pas shpines tende
ne duart e mia
mbi lulen e fshehur
 ....Pse s'vjen prap??

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Do te vi me prit
yjet dhe hena do jene deshmimtare
do te vi, ti e di
ashtu si ty dhe une kam mall

Ne ardhjen time mos dysho
zhgenjimet jan per tjeter kend
qofte dite me bore apo me shi
me prit ti zemer, se une do t'vi

----------


## Dreri

Heshtja jote me urren
E di..
Une pres
Ky eshte shkaku i urrejtjes 
Pritja  ka nje ardhje
E ardhja  vret
......vetem heshtjen
E heshtja me urren
Duke te dashur ty 
.....si nenen qe e lindi
e mua si vrasesin..
Sepse
Nder pika strehesh
Ne fole zogjsh
fle nje ardhje..
si mbi veze
Ku do te cicerojne
puthjet
Oh..
Do jete  ngrohte ate dite

----------

